# fm outdoor anteanna



## lannyman73 (May 10, 2010)

just wondering if anybody knows which fm anteanna to buy for home audio. 100 mile radius, outdoor mount, thanks


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a Magnum Dynalab ST-2 and it goes for a VERY long distance. Nice clean signals and easy to mount and use. I had mine mounted in the attic with just as good results as mounting outdoors on the roof.

FM Antenna - Vertical Omnidirectional - ST2

Chuck


----------

